# shoulder pain?



## nomadsindiansaints (Jan 17, 2009)

What does shoulder pain mean during a miscarriage?

Up until this past Tuesday, everything seemed to be going well, I was 9w4d pregnant. When I woke up Tuesday morning, I had serious pain under my right shoulder blade. Later on that night, I started spotting. Also, all breast tenderness, morning sickness and fatigue *disappeared*. The bleeding has increased, and I know now that I'm having a miscarriage.

I didn't think the shoulder pain was in any way related (thought I just strained it the day before) but after reading some of the m/c posts here I saw that pop up a couple times, and when I Googled it I realized there was definitely a correlation, but I still don't know what that *means*.

I'm planning on having a natural m/c at home, haven't seen a doctor (and would rather not), but some of the Google articles mentioned shoulder pain w/in the context of ectopic pregnancy (others just list it as a general m/c symptom). Should I be concerned and get checked out? Anyone have experience with this? I'm generally very self-reliant when it comes to my health, had a hb w/ #1, was planning a UC and mostly UP with this one.

Aside from mild cramping, I have zero abdominal pain, and intuitively I don't feel like I need to go to the hospital. On Tuesday, Wed, and Thurs the shoulder pain was so sharp that I couldn't take a full deep breath w/o concentrating, and it HURT. Today, it's just a little sore, and I really haven't noticed it much.

Any ideas? TIA!!

(xposted in UC)


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

not shoulder pain, but I did have severe joint pain in my toes. They got ridiculously red & swollen, I couldn't even wear wide shoes without pain, and I was limping around it hurt to walk so badly. This went on about 3 days before I started bleeding red, and the day I miscarried (maybe 5 days after the toe fiasco) it disappeared as quickly as it had come.

I looked everywhere and didn't find any correlation. Then I opened up my "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" to see what she had to say about TTC after a m/c and she is the only one I found who listed this, but it made me feel less insane. Under a brief list with signs of an impending miscarriage was listed "joint pain". I assume this is what was happening with yourself as well, since no particular body parts were mentioned. Unfortunately, that's all the detail I found. I had a flare up on one toe every once in a while until I was completely done bleeding.

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry.









I had shoulder pain too, and was achy all over, actually. I don't know if it means anything. I would say that as long as you are aware of ectopic symptoms and any other symptoms of something wrong (like infection), you can just chalk the shoulder pain up to just another lovely symptom of miscarrying.

Wish I could be more helpful!


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

I was just reading up on Shoulder pain myself. I just experienced an ovarian cyst rupture and one of the things to look for was shoulder pain. Apparently, if there is an extra amount of "fluids, pus, blood, etc" in the reproductive area, it can irritate nerves and they travel to your shoulders.

I don't really know if that sort of applies or not with a m/c, nor can I remember if i specifically had shoulder pain when i had my m/c at 13 weeks gestation, but i DO remember just being achy everywhere...


----------



## Mel38 (Jun 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
Apparently, if there is an extra amount of "fluids, pus, blood, etc" in the reproductive area, it can irritate nerves and they travel to your shoulders.

This is true - it can mean internal bleeding. I myself had an ectopic pg (initially misdiagnosed as a m/c even after an ultrasound) which burst the fallopian tube and resulted in shoulder pain from bleeding. I would recommend that you see a doctor for an ultrasound. i really hope this isn't the case for you, but I couldn't read this and not post. Good luck!!


----------



## nomadsindiansaints (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
I just experienced an ovarian cyst rupture and one of the things to look for was shoulder pain.

Maybe the corpus luteum ruptured?


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I would say, having had shoulder pain myself after having Josie, that the most likely scenario is that is is referred pain from internal bleeding in the abdominal area. I don't want to scare you, but there are places for all types of medical and herbal doctoring in life, and this might be one (especially if it continues) that you would want to see a doctor about.

I experienced a complete placental abruption, and the shoulder pain I felt was me bleeding too much inside - I had to have a c section to save my life, and the evening after (having already had one blood transfusion) I hemorrhaged all over the hospital floor. I remember the shoulder pain clearly, and they turned me on my side to help with that, trying not to scare me because for that 24 hour period I was deemed critically ill with a resuscitation machine (you know, the paddles and all that jazz) outside my door.

Now I am really, REALLY pro-homebirth andvery pro-doing-things-naturally, but with something like this, bad things can come and bite you in the butt when you least expect it. Even when you're otherwise perfectly healthy, which I was. Honestly, for your safety, I would in this case genuinely advise you to go and see a doctor of "modern" medicine (the machines and all that lovely stuff) to ensure there's not something going on that you should be very concerned about.

Now if it happens that there's nothing to worry about physically with the miscarriage, then sure, go ahead and have it at home if you can. But at least going there would allay any fears about an ectopic pregnancy or internal bleeding that could be troublesome or outright dangerous away from a more clinical setting.

I am so, so very sorry this is happening to you. Right now I do understand you're in the thick of it, and it probably seems like a nightmare. That's totally, completely understandable. But I and the other ladies here I know would hate to see something else happen on top of that.

*MANY huge hugs to you mama* - may you find peace and healing very soon. XXX


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I would get checked out right away to rule out an ectopic. Like now.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

As the others have said, this is usually a sign of internal bleeding or an ectopic. Ectopics can be fatal for mom. Please seek SOME sort of medical care for yourself.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Please go get it checked out. I had an ectopic pregnancy that ruptured just before eight weeks in November.

I had horrific pain in my abdomen, and then pain in both shoulders that then went away. I started passing out about three days later (the reason I didn't go in earlier is that I had already been in for horrible back pain, and they said my pregnancy was OK, and I thought it was all related to the back pain) and went to the ER and it was ectopic. The pain in the shoulders is from blood pooling under the diaphram. I was lucky I didn't die.

If it turns out it isn't anything serious like that, great, you can probably go home and miscarry naturally, but if it is an ectopic pregnancy (or you have internal bleeding for some other reason) it is really best to get it checked out.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, please get checked in case it's ectopic! Give us an update!

I had one rupture in December and the shoulder pain didn't start until just before they took me to the OR....it was only a couple hours after severe pain started and I went to the ER. The doc said I only had another hour or so left and I would have been a goner.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, could we get an update? Are you doing ok?


----------



## nomadsindiansaints (Jan 17, 2009)

All is well. With the invaluable support of my SO, my midwife from my first birth, and a dear friend, my intuition was validated and my trust in Mother Nature has been strengthened. No hospital trip, lots of good love and care, and I'm almost at the completion of a peaceful natural miscarriage at home. As heartbreaking as this has been, it has also been a wonderful opportunity for growth. Spiritually, we're coming out of it better than we went into it.

I've done a lot of journaling this week, and I will most likely post my m/c story in the sticky when the time is right. Thanks to all those who have shared their stories, they have been a great source of support.

Thanks again to all of you on this thread for your input. While I certainly wouldn't advise anyone to avoid getting checked out if they were having a possible ectopic m/c, in my case I just knew I wasn't in any danger. I am grateful.


----------

